
Building Containers Without Docker - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/building-containers-without-docker/
======
EdSchouten
Bazel’s rules_docker
([https://github.com/bazelbuild/rules_docker](https://github.com/bazelbuild/rules_docker))
is also capable of stomping out container images without using a Docker
daemon. It also has its own freestanding pusher.

Rulesets like rules_go
([https://github.com/bazelbuild/rules_go](https://github.com/bazelbuild/rules_go))
also support pretty decent cross compilation, meaning that you can, for
example, build Linux containers containing Go microservices on your Mac and
push them into a registry immediately. All without running VMs/Docker
daemons/... on your Mac.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks for sharing.

------
ris
Similarly in need of mention: Nix/NixOS's `dockerTools`
[https://nixos.org/nixpkgs/manual/#sec-pkgs-
dockerTools](https://nixos.org/nixpkgs/manual/#sec-pkgs-dockerTools)

